# Aikido advice needed:)



## Bluesman55 (Mar 13, 2005)

I started Akidio instruction about 3 weeks ago and I'm hoping to hear from other beginners about how awkward and difficult this art is.
I come from a boxing background and Sensei is working at correlating my boxing foot work so that the Aikido feels more natural.
I'm pondering whether to stay with it for another month to see if things start clicking.
My inclination is to move to GungFu because striking feels very natural for me.
Any thoughts?


John


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 13, 2005)

I came from a kenpo background into aikido and had the same problems that you seem to be having.  As you progress you will (depending on exactly which style of aikido) begin to incorporate some strikes into the technique as a ki breaker.  Most aikido techniques require that you enter (or step into) your opponent and that is just not natural to human instinct...it is however necessary to the art and has a tendency to freak some opponents out when you step right into their personal space.  The difference in foot work, the big difference, is that the foot work in aikido is very flowing and smooth as opposed to the almost stacato bounce and shuffle of boxing.  Stick with it.  Aikido is one of those arts that take a long (and I mean long) time to become proficient in.  Having just said that I'll say this...evaluate why you are studying.  If you are studying for a relatively quick self defense style then maybe you should look to another style.  If time is not of the essence then enjoy the path of aikido, learn to relax ('cause a lot of aikido technique just won't work that well if you're tight as a banjo) and have fun.


----------



## still learning (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello, It seems your instincts are telling you something? Trust them and move on to something that will get you more excited.

 If the school offer both stand-up and grappling might be worth looking at?....Aloha


----------



## Bluesman55 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well I decided after several days of pondering that because it is so difficult and striking is as natuaral as breathing that Aikido is exactly were I need to be, even though I know some Karate and deeply respect all Martial arts, Aikido for me is worth the time to see were it takes me.

After the first month my mind and body seem to be moving towards harmony and some of the things that seemed impossible seem possible now, so onward and upwards. 

Thanks for your feed back, now it's back to the center with me.
I also have a friend I'm working with on some grappling and ground work so
I just having a ball trying to add facets to what I know.


John


----------



## still learning (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello, Glad to hear things are working for you!  Enjoy the training, news things are always exciting.  .....Aloha


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bluesman, seems like you've discovered many of the same things I discovered when I first began the practice of aikido.  It is, indeed, a blast to throw a little bit of what you already know into the aikido.  As for changing your mindset about striking, well, like I said in my last post, there is a place for it in aikido.  Stepping into a punch to blend, redirect and execute technique is not just contrary to your boxing training it's against your natural instinct as well.  It will take time, patience and a good bit of pain (especially your forearms and wrists  ) but once you're hooked, you're hooked.  Good luck on your journey.  Feel free to send me a PM if you want.  I look forward to having some great discussions with you in the aikido forum.


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

Stay with it. Aikido has a lot to do with work on breathing and foot work. If your able to get your foot work for aikido down then you could use that in the ring, same with your breathing, i myself am a 2nd degree brown belt and study aikido and i also do a bit of boxing. the breathing and footwork help a lot.


----------

